# Other Pets > Horses >  Any eventers, jumpers, or dressage riders on this forum?

## SeeTheCityLights

Well... is there?  :Smile:

----------


## Bellatrix_LeSnake

Former eventer here. I still mess around at unaffiliated shows occasionally, but at the moment, I can only afford one horse and mine has turned 18 and started to slow down.

I can't wait until I can get competing again. I do miss it but I'm glad I'm still able to ride all the time, albeit with fewer shows

----------

SeeTheCityLights (08-14-2012)

----------


## el8ch

Sorry, all my saddles have horns!

Used to ride in Western events when I was younger... Pole Bending, Barrels, Dash for Cash etc.

Now I just ride for pleasure and on the trails, we still operate a breeding facility for quarter horses though.  :Very Happy:

----------

_youbeyouibei_ (08-18-2012)

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

I just got my little girl started in horse riding over a month ago and she is learning on a English saddle and wants to get into event,jumping and dressage.

----------


## chet1028

My daughter has been rising for 5-6 years.     She does English.    Mostly walk, trot, cantor and some jumping.

----------


## Mike41793

Oh gawd no lol!

----------


## slithering house

i do intermediate three day events on my black thoroughbred mare i love it no other sport out their for me

----------

SeeTheCityLights (08-14-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> Oh gawd no lol!


Lol, Mike thinks the horses are going to eat or kill him.  My daughter has taken some riding lessons.  We did all Western though.  I grew up with my aunts horses, but that was just all western pleasure riding too.  I would love to have a couple Quarter horses, they just don't fit in the budget right now....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Lol, Mike thinks the horses are going to eat or kill him.
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Dont be rediculous doolittle. I KNOW they would kill me if given the chance...

----------


## ChrisS

> Dont be rediculous doolittle. I KNOW they would kill me if given the chance...


I'm with Mike on this one... Ike has paid off all the horses to get Mike one way or another. Sorry I couldn't resist.  :Very Happy:

----------

DooLittle (08-14-2012)

----------


## ExotixTowing

My sister has gypsy vanners 


Sent from my iPeed using Tapatalk HD

----------


## DooLittle

> Dont be rediculous doolittle. I KNOW they would kill me if given the chance...


No kid of mine is going to grow up terrified of horses, so you better put on your big girl pants..... J/k!!




> I'm with Mike on this one... Ike has paid off all the horses to get Mike one way or another. Sorry I couldn't resist.


So you are an insider on Ike's team???  How else would you have this info??? :eek:

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

1. Doo Little you can put your daughter in harms way of the horses. I dont mind since she picked ike over me anyways. 

2. Chris what the hell man? I thought we were friends! 

Im done derailing this thread. If anyone would like to continue, feel free to start a new thread!  :Smile:

----------

DooLittle (08-14-2012)

----------


## Daybreaker

Used to run barrels and did jumping for fun with the pony I used to have. Preferred western over english but I enjoyed both.

----------

SeeTheCityLights (08-14-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> My sister has gypsy vanners 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPeed using Tapatalk HD


What are these?^

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SeeTheCityLights

> i do intermediate three day events on my black thoroughbred mare i love it no other sport out their for me


Awesome! I am so jealous! I'm on the hunt for a TB or WB to do eventing with. I've been paid to ride and show other people's horses most of my life, I'm soo ready to have my own! A friend of my mother's gave us our previous horse's uncle after he died, but he is about 20 now, so just doing light flat work. I'm dying to pick up a young greenie and get to work!




> My sister has gypsy vanners


They're gorgeous horses! I used to want one when I was younger.  :Smile: 




> Former eventer here. I still mess around at unaffiliated shows occasionally, but at the moment, I can only afford one horse and mine has turned 18 and started to slow down.
> I can't wait until I can get competing again. I do miss it but I'm glad I'm still able to ride all the time, albeit with fewer shows


Cool! I would be so impatient to start eventing again. At least you're still able to ride  :Good Job:

----------


## Daybreaker

And a shameless plug for myself...I paint model horse sculptures and always like to share them with fellow horse lovers. Here's my website: http://www.freewebs.com/elkhornstablesstudios/

----------

SeeTheCityLights (08-14-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> And a shameless plug for myself...I paint model horse sculptures and always like to share them with fellow horse lovers. Here's my website: http://www.freewebs.com/elkhornstablesstudios/


And you are very good at it!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Daybreaker_ (08-14-2012)

----------


## Xotik

I do H/J mostly. Occasionally some dressage - but only when deemed exceptionally necessary. One of my two horses passed away last summer, and my other is off being trained by a western rider (I love horses that can do everything). Currently I don't do much of any riding, and I never liked competing in larger shows. I used to work at a girls summer camp strictly for horseback riding, where I was and instructor and ran the courses to set times for everyone else. It was fun, I miss it - but I do NOT miss the crazy horse people. They are ALL INSANE.  :Razz:

----------

SeeTheCityLights (08-14-2012)

----------


## aldebono

I did H/J, eventing and western games in high school. Just low level and local stuff. I could never stay clean enough for A shows. The stupidest thing I ever EVER did, was quit taking lessons and riding. I have my mare who was born at our place with me now, still very green at 8 years old, but she is going to be my all around horse! 

Good to see there are other horse people on the forum.

----------

SeeTheCityLights (08-14-2012)

----------


## SeeTheCityLights

> And a shameless plug for myself...I paint model horse sculptures and always like to share them with fellow horse lovers. Here's my website: http://www.freewebs.com/elkhornstablesstudios/


Wow, those are amazing!  :Bowdown:  Do you buy breyers that are already painted and paint over them, or do you buy unpainted ones?

----------

_Daybreaker_ (08-14-2012)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Wow, those are amazing!  Do you buy breyers that are already painted and paint over them, or do you buy unpainted ones?


Thanks! I mainly do commissions for people, so they send me Breyers, Peter Stones, or artist resin sculptures that I paint - have them be unpainted or "original finish" (already painted) from the factory that I prep, primer, and re-paint.

----------


## SeeTheCityLights

> Thanks! I mainly do commissions for people, so they send me Breyers, Peter Stones, or artist resin sculptures that I paint - have them be unpainted or "original finish" (already painted) from the factory that I prep, primer, and re-paint.


That's really cool! Do you make good money from it?

----------

_Daybreaker_ (08-14-2012)

----------


## Daybreaker

> That's really cool! Do you make good money from it?


Good enough to keep buying snakes  :Very Happy:

----------

SeeTheCityLights (08-15-2012)

----------


## devildog_dk

She does a pretty good volume of them too, I can't open a door in our house without hearing "Careful I have a horse in there" lol.

----------

_aldebono_ (08-15-2012),_Mike41793_ (08-14-2012),SeeTheCityLights (08-15-2012)

----------


## SeeTheCityLights

haha sweet! I have a friend who paints them, but nothing like yours!

----------


## youbeyouibei

I rode/showed/competed in western events growing up and my family had Quarter Horses. My last horse was a double registered Palomino Quarter Horse out of Skipper W and Ms. Helen lines. I had some great ones growing up and my grandpa was big on the AQHA foundation animals: Easy Jet, Wimpy, Driftwood, etc. My gelding died three years ago at 26 and I haven't gotten another and right now I don't have the time or space, money aside. He was foaled the same year I was (ha! sorry, mom!) and was an awesome horse. Versatile as could be and could have gone a lot further with a more accomplished rider than what I was/am. Horses and dogs...if I could only pick two animals to have the rest of my life, those would be the two. Snakes would be a close third but those two would take the top spots. I tried hunt seat once...and that was the end of that, lol! Jodphurs and posting...never could make sense of either of those things, lol! I still have my saddle and if circumstances ever allow for it, I'll absolutely get another horse, even if it's just one to plod around the pasture on.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Nope, I'm western

----------

_el8ch_ (09-05-2012)

----------


## CathyHudson

> Former eventer here. I still mess around at unaffiliated shows occasionally, but at the moment, I can only afford one horse and mine has turned 18 and started to slow down.
> 
> I can't wait until I can get competing again. I do miss it but I'm glad I'm still able to ride all the time, albeit with fewer shows


So what are you waiting for? I guess it will happen soon in the favor of yours..

----------


## Badgemash

I'm clearly super late to this thread (I usually never manage to scroll past BPs on the forum list), but I'm a jumper (none of that boring hunter stuff)! Hopefully I will grow enough self control to stop depleting my new horse fund every time I see a nice axanthic, and be able pick up a nice OTTB soon... It's depressing how many of them are broken down as four year olds, but I've seen enough 4-5k horses that turn out to be capable of grand prix that I want to go for it (plus I don't exactly make enough to go shopping in Germany!).

----------


## aldebono

It is sad they are broken down so early. It's not just the OTTB though as I am sure you are aware.

----------


## Badgemash

> It is sad they are broken down so early. It's not just the OTTB though as I am sure you are aware.


Too true sadly.

----------

